# Registration Rules and Dates for Drones Announced



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2015)

December 14, 2015 – Washington, DC – The U.S. Department of Transportation’s Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) today announced a streamlined and user-friendly web-based aircraft registration process for owners of small unmanned aircraft (UAS) weighing more than 0.55 pounds (250 grams) and less than 55 pounds (approx. 25 kilograms) including payloads such as on-board cameras.

See the entire article at The Digital Picture.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=17346


----------

